# Satin Babies!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

These guys are now 12 days old. I loooove them!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

They are looking great. She was my favorite. Mine turned out an odd dark color that I have yet to fully figure out and of course the PEWs.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

So, who wants some satin males?

Every. Last. One of them. Is male.

O.O


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*squeal!!!*

I don't know how I missed these! They are so pretty....I'm deeply envious!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

All male!?! That is very unfortunate.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

All, what, nine of them?! Seriously? :shock:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Look on the bright side, you have your pick of which one to breed back to the doe.


----------

